# Happy Birthday BadTable Manor



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Monica !! Wooo hoooo Have a great one!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wooo hoooo----Happy Birthday Monica !!
Today's your Birthday!
Today's your Birthday!

"I never could sing".


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Monica!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW, your 1st HauntFroum birthday...
Happy Birthday Monica!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Best Birthday wishes to ya!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Happy Bday*


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday BTM! Hope you have a ghoulishly vonderful day! :devil:


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Fang you, guys and ghouls. Everyone - drinks on me!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy birthday to the funniest name on the forum!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> drinks on me!


Okay, hold still so they don't spill!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

And another big fat HAPPY B-day!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday BadTable Manor!!*


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday BTM


----------

